# In honor of Ray....What' your favorite Harryhausen film?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

It's either Beast or Jason for me.

You?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Jason without a doubt.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, the bit where he fights the skeletons. So symbolic - so compelling.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

or maybe Mighty Joe Young.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Itullian said:


> or maybe Mighty Joe Young.


I know he had a bit part in the 1998 remake or do you mean the 1949 original where O'Brien got the Oscar for special effects?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Taggart said:


> I know he had a bit part in the 1998 remake or do you mean the 1949 original where O'Brien got the Oscar for special effects?


49
Ray did a huge amount of animating Joe in that film.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Itullian said:


> or maybe Mighty Joe Young.


Mighty Joe Young (1949) is _awesome!_


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

yes, it is...............


----------

